# Scream & Shout Remix....



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Heard this the other night and wonder if this is the original track before they made it acceptable for release.

Ive always wondered what Britney says in the video...






Im not a fan of the version i hear every day but i quite like this....


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

Not a bad version actually....I don't think the speaker on my ipad is doing it much justice


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

This is really bad compared to old fashion style remixes.


----------



## Cherryd69 (Mar 20, 2013)

I prefer normal one tbh, unedited.


----------

